# Unterschied  Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 und B2



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

hatte hier im Forum bereits angefragt, weil ich einen neuen Monitor suche und mir wurde der Iiyama XB2483HSU-B1 empfohlen.
Jetzt ist es so, daß es zu diesem Modell einen preiswerteren Nachfolger gibt, den B2.
Der B1 kostet um die 240 herum, der Nachfolger B2 um die 170.

Weil mir niemand sagen konnte, welches Modell von beiden besser ist und mir der Preisunterschied nicht geheuer war, hatte ich mich auf den Vorgänger B1 fixiert und den auch bei Amazon bestellt. Mindfactory ist eigentlich immer billiger aber da war er nicht zu finden.
Jedenfalls - als er geliefert wurde hatte er ein Typenschild auf der Rückseite auf dem stand Iiyama XB2483HSU-B2. Die hatten also 241 abgerechnet und mir den Nachfolger, der nur 170 kostet, geschickt. Soweit keine Katastrophe, hab den angeschrieben was er dazu meint und er sagte ich solle Fotos schicken und er wolle den Lieferanten ansprechen, das war am 17. , habe jetzt gerade nochmal zurückgeschrieben und wenn ich Montag abend nichts höre, werde ich ihn retour gehen lassen.

Vorhin habe ich per geizhals.de den B1 aufgerufen und gab auch einige Angebote..doch alle um die 170 Euro rum, obwohl auf der Seite selber und auch den angeklickten Shop-seiten auch B1 steht, sieht man dann an den genaueren Herstellerinformationen, daß es B2-Modelle sind. Habe das an den unterschiedlichen Reaktionszeiten gesehen, der B1 hat 4 ms, der B2 2 ms. 
Soweit ich das als Laie sehen und beurteilen kann, ist das der einzige Unterschied(hier techn. Details zum vergleichen):

B1 Herstellerseite: iiyama

B2 Shop(dort aber auch als B1 ausgegeben !):  http://preisvergleich.check24.de/filestore/productcontent/17784606/dci/datasheet.pdf


Was mich nun irritiert: wenn der Nachfolger den einzigen Unterschied (wenn es so ist) hat, das er sogar schneller ist als der Vorgänger, warum ist er dann rund 70 Euro billiger ? Das sind 30%..

Sollte ich dann doch den B2 nehmen ?


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Du weisst schon, dass der Monitor im zweiten Link ein ganz anderer ist?


----------



## dsnkmp (18. März 2016)

Sorry, aber wenn ich was bestell und es ist falsch gets gleich retour ohne wenn und aber. Ich wuerde mich nich kaputt suchen .


----------



## 442 (18. März 2016)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Was mich nun irritiert: wenn der Nachfolger den einzigen Unterschied  (wenn es so ist) hat, das er sogar schneller ist als der Vorgänger,  warum ist er dann rund 70 Euro billiger ? Das sind 30%..



Vermutlich weil nur noch Restbestände vorhanden sind. Da gehen die Preise meistens hoch.
Der Nachfolger bekommt dann einfach den Preis, den der Vorgänger normalerweise hatte.


----------



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du weisst schon, dass der Monitor im zweiten Link ein ganz anderer ist?



Es ist kein ganz anderer, sondern er unterscheidet sich vom ersten, darum geht ja auch der ganze Thread. Um den Unterschied zwischen dem B1 und dem B2 und ob der B2 schlechter ist wie der B1, weil er billiger ist.


----------



## 442 (18. März 2016)

So wie _Ich _das sehe ist der B2 einfach nur der Nachfolger des B1. Eventuell ein bisschen was am Plastik innen geändert, vielleicht einige (kleinere) Details geändert, .. Sowas halt. Klar wäre es interessant dazu einen Test zu lesen, aber da er auf den Produktbildern gleich aussieht (nur anders belichtet) und auch die Daten dieselben sind, würde _Ich_ meinen es ist einfach nur der selbe Monitor in anderer Verpackung. 

Der B1 ist schließlich schon 3 2,5 Jahre auf dem Markt.
Preis ist höher, weil er schon garnicht mehr bei Händlern lieferbar ist.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

PeterPetzer schrieb:


> Es ist kein ganz anderer, sondern er unterscheidet sich vom ersten, darum geht ja auch der ganze Thread. Um den Unterschied zwischen dem B1 und dem B2 und ob der B2 schlechter ist wie der B1, weil er billiger ist.


Dein erster Link geht zum XB2483HSU B1 und dein zweiter zum B2483HS, das ist ein ganz anderer Monitor.
Sieht man doch schon an dem Produktnamen.


----------



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Dein erster Link geht zum XB2483HSU B1 und dein zweiter zum B2483HS, das ist ein ganz anderer Monitor.
> Sieht man doch schon an dem Produktnamen.



Dann beschwer dich doch auf dieser Seite: Iiyama ProLite XB2483HSU-B1 Preisvergleich | CHECK24

Von der hab ich das Blatt. Wenn du dort "Herstellerinformationen" anklickst, bekommst du die Seite angezeigt, über die du hier jammerst. Ich hatte auch erwähnt, daß es zwischen B1 und B2 nicht mit rechten Dingen zugeht. Also für dein Klagen bin ich die falsche Adresse.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Du hast es doch verlinkt und ich habe nur gesagt, dass das im zweiten Link ein ganz anderer Monitor ist.
Ausserdem hast du selber die Informationen aus deinem zweiten Link als Information vom B2 angenommen.
Der B2 ist dieser hier iiyama
Nix mit 2ms.
Kann ich doch nichts für, wenn du dich falsch informierst.


----------



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast es doch verlinkt und ich habe nur gesagt, dass das im zweiten Link ein ganz anderer Monitor ist.
> Ausserdem hast du selber die Informationen aus deinem zweiten Link als Information vom B2 angenommen.
> Der B2 ist dieser hier iiyama
> Nix mit 2ms.
> Kann ich doch nichts für, wenn du dich falsch informierst.



Ich habe mich nicht falsch informiert sondern die haben einen anderen verlinkt als vornedran angegeben. Und auf meinem Karton steht auch nur HSU drauf und weiter nichts, und wenn auf dem Datenblatt nur H steht, dann scheiß ich drauf. manchmal ist der Monitor mit 4 ms angegeben manchmal mit 2 ms manchmal steht B1 dran, manchmal B2 und manchmal Omi, du hättest bemerken können daß es ein echtes Chaos ist und das nächstemal brauchst du mir nicht so zu kommen als wäre ich ein bißchen blöde. Respekt vor deinen Mitmenschen, ich kann nichts dafür wenn dein soziales Umfeld dich wie einen Idioten behandelt, das muss man nicht mit ins Internet bringen.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Boah, wie schwer kann es sein.
Der eine Monitor heisst XB2483HSU B1 und die neue Variante XB2483HSU B2.
Der 2ms Monitor heisst B2483HS B1 oder wenn er nen USB Hub hat, dann B2483HSU B1DP.
Einmal VA B1+B2  und einmal TN HS B1+HSU B1DP.
Die Variante der XB2483 ohne Höhenverstellung wäre der X2483.
Deswegen sollte man Monitorbezeichnungen genau lesen und zwar alles und nicht nur einen Teil.

Und deine versteckten Beleidigungen kannst du für dich behalten.


----------



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Boah, wie schwer kann es sein.
> Der eine Monitor heisst XB2483HSU B1 und die neue Variante XB2483HSU B2.
> Der 2ms Monitor heisst B2483HS B1 oder wenn er nen USB Hub hat, dann B2483HSU B1DP.
> Einmal VA B1+B2  und einmal TN HS B1+HSU B1DP.
> ...



Mit Lügen wird es nicht besser. Ich habe gesagt ich möchte von dir nicht wie ein Idiot behandelt werden, das brauchst du nicht einfach zu ignorieren, das ist heutzutage sowieso allseits beliebt, man sieht das was einem passt und was einem nicht passt ist verboten.
Wenn du Leuten frech kommst, bekommst du Gegenwind, das ist nunmal so.

Wenn du einfach mal nochmal mein Eröffnungspost lesen magst(kannst auch ganz wegbleiben, ich muss mich nicht mit Leuten wie dir rumschlagen), dort steht die simple Frage, ob der B1 oder der B2 besser ist, ob ich also beim B1 bleiben oder getrost den B2 nehmen kann. 
Weil ich mich fast nicht auskenne, bin ich in dieses Expertenforum gekommen. Warum sagst du mir dann, ich soll die Monitorbezeichnungen genau lesen ?
Wenn ich sie genau lesen und verstehen und umsetzen könnte, wäre ich ja nicht hier, verstehst du was ich meine ?

Wenn nicht, auch egal. Ich suche hier Rat und Hilfe und bin dankbar dafür. Wenn du das nicht geben kannst, ist auch ok. Aber lass mich dann bitte in Ruhe.


----------



## JoM79 (18. März 2016)

Ja passt schon.


----------



## PeterPetzer (18. März 2016)

442 schrieb:


> So wie _Ich _das sehe ist der B2 einfach nur der Nachfolger des B1. Eventuell ein bisschen was am Plastik innen geändert, vielleicht einige (kleinere) Details geändert, .. Sowas halt. Klar wäre es interessant dazu einen Test zu lesen, aber da er auf den Produktbildern gleich aussieht (nur anders belichtet) und auch die Daten dieselben sind, würde _Ich_ meinen es ist einfach nur der selbe Monitor in anderer Verpackung.
> 
> Der B1 ist schließlich schon 3 2,5 Jahre auf dem Markt.
> Preis ist höher, weil er schon garnicht mehr bei Händlern lieferbar ist.



Dann stellt sich die Frage wohl gar nicht mehr ob B2 oder B1. Dann kann ich wohl gleich den B2 nehmen, allerdings nicht für 240 Euro sondern 170


----------

